# Jobs in Thermit welding, railway



## Help123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi

I am currently employed as a thermit welder on the railway in England and would like to relocate to Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I am finding it difficult to find jobs advertising this type of work and what companies to contact to inquire about my profession. I understand different companies offer different packages but I am married and have 2 children and would want to bring them with me so the package has to suit the family.

If you have any information or advice about thermit welding please reply, any help would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks, I look forward to your response.

Help123


----------



## Electricman (May 28, 2012)

Not sure if this is going to be much help, but here goes
I am not sure if there are Big Rial Projects currently on in Dubai at the minute (extension of the metro??).
However a couple of weeks ago i was speaking with an expat working in Qatar involved with Rail Projects (he was over here on a business). But he said with the world cup going to there, the infrastucture needs to be developed and is already underway, and there is a load of Rail work still to come off.

I know its not the UAE but if your wanting to get away from the UK i suggest looking there, googling 'Qatar Rail Projects' or a variant. this is what i have found!

Qatar Railways to award six major contracts for $37bn rail project - Railway Technology

From there im sure you could find the Companies / Agents involved and contact them

hope that helps


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

*Thermit welder*

Just wondering if you ever found thermit welding job in Dubai as i am looking to go and work out there but like you i'm finding it hard to find contacts. I would be grateful for any help in finding a contact. Google doesn't come up with much. Hope to here of you soon Karl.


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Electricman said:


> Not sure if this is going to be much help, but here goes
> I am not sure if there are Big Rial Projects currently on in Dubai at the minute (extension of the metro??).
> However a couple of weeks ago i was speaking with an expat working in Qatar involved with Rail Projects (he was over here on a business). But he said with the world cup going to there, the infrastucture needs to be developed and is already underway, and there is a load of Rail work still to come off.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Well there is a huge railway project going on currently for the emirates section. It is called the "Etihad Rail"

Hope this helps " etihadrail.ae ", on their page there will be a careers tab.


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been on the Etihad rail site and uploaded my CV so I'll keep you posted if i here anything. I still want further help if anyone as any contacts out there..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Karlthermitwelder said:


> I've been on the Etihad rail site and uploaded my CV so I'll keep you posted if i here anything. I still want further help if anyone as any contacts out there..


no idea how specialised thermit welding is, but most 'hands on' construction jobs are unlikely to provide a salary to your liking, especially with family in tow. The majority of Construction jobs involve Indian / Pakistani labour on low low wages in work camps.

If it is super-specialised, things may well be different.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Karl send me a private message and I will give you a contact of a person who is doing rail recruitment out here


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

*pm*

I'm new to this. How do i send a private message?


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

You have to submit five posts your up to three at present. When you have done the five click on my profile and you can send me a message


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks for that.


----------



## Karlthermitwelder (Feb 20, 2013)

I have done my five , clicked on your profile but it doesnt give me any option to message you. Any ideas?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

try after an hour or so .. it takes the software time to update...


----------



## racetech (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Guys
Did you manage to find Thermit Welding jobs in the middle east. I am currently looking for the same opportunity but am also hitting a brick wall with finding out contractors.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

